# How i activated HEY  CORTANA on Lumia 640 XL DS



## augustinionut (Feb 25, 2018)

Import with INTEROPTOOLS.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 25, 2018)

Second post: train Cortana.


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 26, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Registry:

Click to collapse



Does this require any extra permission? Interop unlocked and i get "Debug, can't write"


----------



## zakabir4 (Feb 26, 2018)

*Buggy*

I tried your way, all ok but when I tried your "Train Cortana", now Cortana doesn't listen me and open seeing page of Cortana. And I tried to delete the value but not deleting, what's the solution?


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 26, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> Does this require any extra permission? Interop unlocked and i get "Debug, can't write"

Click to collapse



I use custompfd.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 26, 2018)

zakabir4 said:


> And I tried to delete the value but not deleting, what's the solution?

Click to collapse



Put the value to 0.


----------



## zakabir4 (Feb 26, 2018)

*Tried*

I tried the value to 9, but no result! If I reset my device, Will this problem go? Or Will it stay to Cortana's setting?


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 26, 2018)

Who knows?


----------



## zakabir4 (Feb 26, 2018)

*Working!*

"Hey Cortana" feature is working really or just show off? If not show off, tell me how it works!


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 26, 2018)

It works like it should  

With screen on. with screen off only show when plugged in.


----------



## Yash Agarwal windows (Feb 27, 2018)

*will work on 520*

will it works on Lumia 520 
I'm running build 15254.248


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 27, 2018)

I will erase the thread. Is too simple and I got a lot of questions.


----------



## that'smee (Feb 27, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> I will erase the thread. Is too simple and I got a lot of questions.

Click to collapse



Okk but my question is different I want to know how did you come to know about these values...


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 27, 2018)

From PC. 

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/drivers/audio/voice-activation
"*Microsoft provides an OS default keyword spotter (software keyword spotter)* that is used to ensure quality of hardware keyword detections and to provide the Hey Cortana experience *in cases where hardware keyword detection is absent or unavailable*. "


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm still having problems to add those specific keys, tried with interop tools and with custompfd, none of the two worked. Nice tweaks btw, hey cortana is cool.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 27, 2018)

I will post the list of capabilities from my pfdcustom:


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 27, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> I will post the list of capabilities from my pfdcustom:

Click to collapse



I'm missing this 

<Capability Name="ID_CAP_DEVELOPERUNLOCK"/>
<Capability Name="ID_CAP_DEVELOPERUNLOCK_API"/>
<Capability Name="ID_CAP_DEVICE_MANAGEMENT"/>
<Capability Name="ID_CAP_DEVICE_MANAGEMENT_ADMIN"/>

Can you send me values of those registry values so i can add them with interop tools import registry tool?

The values should be inside

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\SecurityManager\CapabilityClasses]


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 27, 2018)

Just use vcreg to unlock your phone.


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 28, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Just use vcreg to unlock your phone.

Click to collapse



Nope, doesn't work. No worries, i'll figure it out.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 28, 2018)

I obtained this days ago but I don't know how to get it back.


----------



## @atik123 (Mar 2, 2018)

I want hey Cortana in Lumia 640 ds .i have done all the step.but I didn't find the hey cortana option in cortana:
Pls help how to activate hey Cortana


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 2, 2018)

I was lucky: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdPmCv7PsIU


----------



## maruf8 (Mar 3, 2018)

I did all the values as you said. But still not getting the feature... Lumia 540


----------



## @atik123 (Mar 3, 2018)

Lumia 640 and 640 xl having a same processor.then also i not getting hey Cortana. pls make a tutorial video on your youtube channel #augustinionut


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 3, 2018)

I will after unbrick my phone, again


----------



## maruf8 (Mar 3, 2018)

Got hey cortana.. But it doesn't respond when i say "Hey Cortana"


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 3, 2018)

Ill do a tut tomorrow. All today I'm updating phone.


The key from picture 6 is the key  This activate hey Cortana setting in Cortana settings.

To get Cortana listen only to you,  you need to train it first.

And disable hardware mode for Cortana in audio policy registry.


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 4, 2018)

First post update.  

I'm sick.


----------



## @atik619 (Mar 4, 2018)

I have successfully enabled the hey Cortana in my Lumia 640 ds (not xl variant). A big thanks to  the developer [MENTION=678400]augustinionut


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 4, 2018)

Developer ))))))


----------



## that'smee (Mar 6, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> I obtained this days ago but I don't know how to get it back.

Click to collapse



You will get these options when you are connected to internet.I also got these but not same as yours


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 7, 2018)

I think i have a bug: alarm have no sound when the phone is charging.


----------



## that'smee (Mar 7, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> I think i have a bug: alarm have no sound when the phone is charging.

Click to collapse



Yes,not only alarm sound but phone will not ring when you get any call or notification and this happen  because of changing registry value of hardwarevoiceactivationInSKU from 1 to 0.But don't know how to fix this bug while having hey cortana working...when i change the value to 1 phone starts ringing but hey cortana doesn't work...


----------



## @atik619 (Mar 13, 2018)

Any solution for for that bug


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 14, 2018)

Try this. The same for RING  and NOTIFICATION.


----------



## zakabir4 (Mar 14, 2018)

*Fixing!*

If I try it, will "Hey Cortana" work?


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes will work? :silly:


----------



## marianodelfino (Mar 24, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Yes will work? :silly:

Click to collapse



You were right, it works with vcreg unlocking. Thanks for the tweak!


----------



## gary9971 (Mar 30, 2018)

Nice working on lumia 640xl....but how to activate hey Cortana on lock screen??


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 30, 2018)

It work on lock screen. Is not working in standby, if phone is not charging.


----------



## gary9971 (Mar 31, 2018)

Is there any solution for standby issue??


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 31, 2018)

Is not an issue, is a feature. 

Only in case if you want to charge phone 3 times a day...

EDIT1:
Keep my device from sleeping *when it's plugged in *so I can always say "Hey Cortana."
EDIT2:
Wake on Voice
Wake On Voice (WoV) enables the user to activate and query a speech recognition engine from a screen off, lower power state, to a screen on, full power state by saying a certain keyword, such as "Hey Cortana".
This feature allows for the device to be always listening for the user’s voice while the device is in a low power state, including when the screen is off and the device is idle. It does this by using a listening mode, which is lower power when compared to the much higher power usage seen during normal microphone recording. The low power speech recognition allows a user to simply say a pre-defined key phrase like "Hey Cortana", followed by a chained speech phrase like "when’s my next appointment" to invoke speech in a hands-free manner. This will work regardless of whether the device is in use or idle with the screen off.
The audio stack is responsible for communicating the wake data (speaker ID, keyword trigger, confidence level) as well as notifying interested clients that the keyword has been detected.
EDIT3:
The next important element for a good experience is Wake on Voice (WoV) from Modern Standby, which lets users wake up a device from a screen-off state to a screen-on, user-interactive state, by saying “Hey Cortana.” This feature requires your PC to be in the so-called Modern Standby (S0ix) Screen off state and have a hardware DSP with a large audio buffer. In the future Microsoft expects the technology to work even in Standby mode, which should result in lower power consumption than S0ix.

"Listening can never start from Sleep mode.  If you want that, you have to set the option in Cortana settings to "prevent sleeping when plugged in" so that it never goes to sleep and thus is always ready to hear your voice.  On battery it will ignore this."


So, disable sleep when on battery....


----------



## zakabir4 (Apr 6, 2018)

I tried the value for Ring and Notification but it's not working.


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 6, 2018)

You better quit. Mine is working.


----------



## zakabir4 (Apr 7, 2018)

Please add this value to Registry file!


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 7, 2018)

What value?


----------



## SirMcFrosty (Apr 14, 2018)

is it US only working or may be for german language on lumia 930 too? (the 930 should become that hey cortana wake up feature but they never activated for whatever reason)


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 15, 2018)

Is WM10 only, i think.


----------



## L1mr6 (Apr 18, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Import with INTEROPTOOLS.

Click to collapse



It works if I do it with Interop Tools (Beta or RC) instead of Custompfd? Because I can´t open Custompfd, could installed it but close sudenly.


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 18, 2018)

I said import with interoptools. Any version.


----------



## Ms2387 (May 6, 2018)

*No sound for call and message after activating hey cortana on lumia 640 xl*




augustinionut said:


> Import with INTEROPTOOLS.

Click to collapse



When i activate hey cortana on my lumia 640xl running with 15063 then notification sound for call and message is stop working , means there is no sound for call and message so please help me


----------



## augustinionut (May 6, 2018)

Ms2387 said:


> When i activate hey cortana on my lumia 640xl running with 15063 then notification sound for call and message is stop working , means there is no sound for call and message so please help me

Click to collapse




Have you read this? https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75889362&postcount=35


----------



## augustinionut (May 8, 2018)

Fixed.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/sound-notification-call-sms-activating-t3787345


----------



## Dabolx (May 9, 2018)

Is it possible to force enable Cortana when using unsupported language and region. I know that it's possible to do on Windows 10 desktop desktop version but I couldn't make it work onmobile. I have to set my region to United states and language to English if I want to make Cortana work on Windows 10 mobile.


----------



## fadilfadz (May 22, 2018)

It works great..:good:


----------



## augustinionut (May 22, 2018)

Now i own the 950xl brother, so no futures improvements of this topic.


----------

